# Lineage 2 error message.



## Crabbus (May 12, 2007)

whenever I try to create a character, I keep getting this error message:

OS: Windows XP 5.1 (Build: 2600)
CPU: AuthenticAMD Unknown processor @ 2020 MHz with 958MB RAM
Video: NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE (9371)

Assertion failed: GIsEditor || GetSuperClass() || this==UObject::StaticClass() [File:.\UnClass.cpp] [Line: 855]

History: UClass::Bind <- (Class Fighter.AnimNotify_Channeling7) <- ULinkerLoad::CreateExport <- (AnimNotify_Channeling7 3265923) <- IndexToObject <- ULinkerLoad<<UObject <- (LinkerLoad Transient.LinkerLoad109 3265923)) <- TArray<< <- TArray<< <- UMeshAnimation::Serialize <- (MeshAnimation Fighter.MFighter_anim) <- LoadObject <- (MeshAnimation Fighter.MFighter_anim 3265923==3265923/19349850 33801 3236767) <- ULinkerLoad:reload <- PreLoadObjects <- UObject::EndLoad <- UObject::StaticLoadObject <- (Core.Class LineageWarrior.MFighter NULL) <- UObject::StaticLoadClass <- NCPushButton::OnLButtonDown <- NCVirtualWndMain::SetFocusingWindow <- NCVirtualWndMain::SetFocusingWindow <- NCVirtualWndMain::SetFocusingWindow <- NCVirtualWndMain::SetFocusingWindow <- NCVirtualWndMain::SetFocusingWindow <- NCVirtualWndMain:ispatchWndMsg <- NConsoleWnd:ispatchWndMsgX <- NConsoleWnd::MasterConsoleEventProcess <- UEngine::InputEvent <- UWindowsViewport::CauseInputEvent <- UWindowsViewport::UpdateInput <- UViewport::ReadInput <- APlayerController::Tick <- ALineagePlayerController::Tick <- TickAllActors <- ULevel::Tick <- (NetMode=0) <- TickLevel <- UGameEngine::Tick <- UpdateWorld <- MainLoop



I'm guessing it has something to do with my graphics driver?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.also try the  nvidia 84.21 drivers.


----------



## Choudhary (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello,

I think running the checkfile should work for you. If not then try reinstalling the game.


----------



## Chrisman (Mar 4, 2007)

Ok this is a very old thread.For those who have this error delete the SYSTEM folder and re-update ( Works on private servers, have not tried on retail )


----------



## micsabogdan (May 22, 2009)

i have another eror:

2009.5.22 21:24:05
OS : Windows XP 5.1 (Build: 2600)
CPU : AuthenticAMD Unknown processor @ 1811 MHz with 511MB RAM
Video : ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT (6698)
PosCode : LS1:0:0:0 1/0

ReadFile beyond EOF 16322117+1/16322117

History: ULinkerLoad::Serialize <- FString<< <- UTexture::Serialize <- LoadObject <- (Texture LineageAccessoryTex.academy.academy_m001_a_t00 16322089==16322089/16322089 14634089 45141) <- ULinkerLoad:reload <- PreLoadObjects <- UObject::EndLoad <- UObject::StaticLoadObject <- (Engine.Texture LineageAccessoryTex.academy.academy_m001_a_t00 NULL) <- UOrcMove::CalculateCRC32 <- 1.510000::0 <- UGameEngine::Init <- InitEngine

what should I do?


----------

